# Renting in Fujairah



## laura_the_explorer (May 9, 2014)

Hi
I'm looking to move out in the next three months, timescales on work clearance pending. I'd like to rent a nice place, thinking that if I'm moving from the UK I'd like to have a little luxury but nothing completely extortionate. Has anyone got recommendations for places in Fujairah please?
Many thanks in advance!
Laura


----------



## ATC (Mar 18, 2014)

well Laura, much of what you ask depends on budget? Where will you be working etc....


----------

